# Stone Chip - when to lacquer?



## netnerduk (May 16, 2009)

Ok so i have a satin silver golf with some bonnet stone chips. :wall:

Ive got a paint kit and put kurust on the rusty bits, then filled in with the metallic silver base paint into a little blob on each chip. :thumb:

So - im now left with some blobs of paint, but no laquer on them.

Im intending to wet sand them off using 2500 unigrit, then DA them (once my new DAS-6 pro arrives! :buffer: ) , but, i just realised, they wont be lacquered if i do this.

Any one got any suggestions as to what to do? (ill upload pics once all done!)


----------



## Pink_Floyd (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but you are probably best buying a touch up kit with the lacquer mixed in with the colour coat. Or do this yourself. Other wise you'll never fill the chip properly as you'll need to leave 'space' for the lacquer.


----------



## netnerduk (May 16, 2009)

Unfortunately, its a kit with separate lacquer that i have got! Im thinking i might have to get a very fine point, put some wet and dry over it, sand a little hollow and then lacquer that?


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi, Ive got a scratch doctor kit, I just left it a day or so before I used the lacquer/top coat on my silver.


----------



## netnerduk (May 16, 2009)

Hi Derbyshire-stig - i have left them all a little bit blobby - did you do that first then sand , then apply lacquer, then sand again?


----------



## Pink_Floyd (Nov 11, 2007)

The thing is if you sand it flat now then apply lacquer and sand again I dare say you'll sand the lacquer off. Hence why you would need to part fill the chip with colour and top with lacquer. However this might not give the results you're after.


----------



## netnerduk (May 16, 2009)

Yeah Pink Floyd - i understand that ideally, i would partly fill with colour then tp with laquer - however, im now at the "blobs of paint" stage and need to know how to finish the job off!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Its generally mix lacquer in the paint as you fill, flatten it some when dry by taking the head off with a razor blade there are specific nubbing i think they call them apparatus basically something to hold the blade shallow.

Then sand and polish.

Sorry not much help in this case...


----------



## Pink_Floyd (Nov 11, 2007)

netnerduk said:


> Yeah Pink Floyd - i understand that ideally, i would partly fill with colour then tp with laquer - however, im now at the "blobs of paint" stage and need to know how to finish the job off!


I guess all you could do is gently flat it back below the surface and then top it back up with the mixed paint and lacquer.


----------



## netnerduk (May 16, 2009)

Yeah - i think thats whats needed - a thick pin or thin nail or something like that with a bit of wet and dry over it and a lot of care i uess!


----------



## Flipsacoin (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't bother, is what I'd do!

It's such a small area, the paint will be hard as nails anyway so once you've flatted it, polished it and LSP'd the whole car how much can really go wrong with the repair?

I'd imagine the hassle would far outweigh the reward for doing it.


----------



## netnerduk (May 16, 2009)

Flipsacoin said:


> Don't bother, is what I'd do!
> 
> It's such a small area, the paint will be hard as nails anyway so once you've flatted it, polished it and LSP'd the whole car how much can really go wrong with the repair?
> 
> I'd imagine the hassle would far outweigh the reward for doing it.


Yeah - might be the case actually - a good dose of LSP and they might not even be noticeable wtihout a magnifying glass! (ill tell myself that anyway)


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

tbh the best way usually is to mix the two together the problem you will find is sanding it will take more paint than necessary from the surrounding areas.


----------



## netnerduk (May 16, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> tbh the best way usually is to mix the two together the problem you will find is sanding it will take more paint than necessary from the surrounding areas.


Thanks Ninja - the problem is i already have the blobs. I might try to scrape them out wiht a razor and redo with a mix


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Mix the two together, let it dry then use Blob Eliminator. It removes only the touch up paint and won't affect the factory paint. No need for sanding and totally safe.


----------



## netnerduk (May 16, 2009)

m0bov said:


> Mix the two together, let it dry then use Blob Eliminator. It removes only the touch up paint and won't affect the factory paint. No need for sanding and totally safe.


Hi m0bov - i had a look at Blob Eliminator - it says :

Note: The Blob Eliminator is not recommended for lacquer painted surfaces.

Do you think it would still be ok? (i have a silver car with top coat)


----------



## netnerduk (May 16, 2009)

netnerduk said:


> Hi m0bov - i had a look at Blob Eliminator - it says :
> 
> Note: The Blob Eliminator is not recommended for lacquer painted surfaces.
> 
> Do you think it would still be ok? (i have a silver car with top coat)


Ooops - ignore - i misunderstood - it says:

Note: Not recommended on lacquer painted (vehicles from 1920-1965).


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

I had exactly the same dilemma in front of me earlier in the week. Ive started filling a dozen or so stone chips and filling with OEM paint. Unfortunately my car has a matt finish and the gloss comes from the clear coat, so was finding it difficult understanding how I was going to get a seamless repair.

I spoke to Chipex (Johnny Graham) as they didnt have my car/paint combination listed.

http://www.chipex.co.uk/manufacturers.php

To say they were helpful is an understatement and my paint kit (mix of base and gloss with application pads and everything else you need included.

Look here : 




HTH

Mike S :wave:


----------



## johandc (May 8, 2011)

I have the exact same issue. Are you sure mixing paint and lacquer is a good thing? Mixing a metallic base color with the clear lacquer would give another finish since some of the color and the metal pieces would be trapped inside the lacquer.

I ended up using only the color and then sanding down with 2000 grit. Only the larger chips i was able to fill with lacquer on top of the color coat.










After Menzerna FG500, Menzerna PF2500 and KlearKote Wax.









Sorry for the bad picture quality.

Another thing is that i tried mixing the color with some paint thinner and applying over a larger area using a cotton towel on a fingertip. This seems to fill all those thousands of minor stone chips quite okay. However for metallic paint it leaves all the metal flakes on top of the old clear coat, which requires moving by sanding.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Just mix the paint about 60% paint and 40% clear. Then I shave off with a razor blade then wet sand then polish. Easy really.


----------



## johandc (May 8, 2011)

Okay, and what about using paint thinner and applying to a larger area using a cloth, like shown in one of the stone chip guides in here, could that also be done with mixed paint and lacquer?

Ohh, and how long do you wait for the paint and lacquer mix to dry before using the razor?

I find that the clear takes much longer to dry and is kind of sticky when wet.


----------

